# If I hand in my notice am I entitled to statutory redundancy



## shrek (22 Oct 2009)

I have worked for my present employer for the past 10 years. 
Our babysitter can no longer do the school runs  etc as her mam is not well. 
I have come to a decision that it would be best if I were to hand in my notice. 
When we looked at the work scenario by the time I had paid for my diesel, paid the creche for afterschool, paid by babysitter for doing school runs it does not leave with much else.........!  
So for the moment I will finish and hopefully can return to the workforce in perhaps 2/3 years.  What I need to know is IF I HAND IN MY NOTICE (ONE MONTH REQUIRED BY CONTRACT) AM I ENTITLED TO REDUNDANCY OR IS IT AT THE EMPLOYERS DISCRETION. A few people have been made redundant here in our workplace over the past year. Stat Redudancy was given across the board to people they left go. But in my case I am leaving so what way does it work??
Thanks


----------



## jhegarty (22 Oct 2009)

You don't get redundancy if you hand in your notice.


----------



## Buddyg (23 Oct 2009)

Under no circumstances hand in your notice. Wait it out and hope you get made redundant otherwise you will get nothing. 

I know of a girl who handed in her notice and one company only for the whole workforce to be made redundant a few days later. She lost out on thousands. 
Some less honourable people have manipulated a company into making them redundant but that is another issue.


----------



## dockingtrade (23 Oct 2009)

can you let it be know off the record that your volunteering for INvoluntery redundnacy??


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Oct 2009)

If your employer is overstaffed, it could well suit them to make you redundant. You could raise it with them. It will cost them only €5,000 to do so.

Brendan


----------

